# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Dự án The Arena Cam Ranh hứa hẹn đem lại cơ hội sinh lời lớn cho nhà đầu tư

## thienvuong101193

Tên chính thức dự án: The Arena Cam Ranh

tại Nha Trang, Nhà đầu tư Condotel Panorama Cam Ranh được biết đến là chủ nhân hàng loạt Dự án căn hộ nghỉ dưỡng tầm cỡ: Khu dân cư Venesia : Khu ĐT lớn nhất ở nội thành tỉnh biển Nha Trang với đồ án 108ha hiện tại đang chính thức gia nhập thị trường triển khai thi công và hoàn thiện; Dự án Panorama Nha Trang với thiết kế hình Elip độc đáo cùng vị trí : mặt tiền hiếm hoi..

2KM tới sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh , Mặt tiền đường Nguyễn Tất Thành

THIÊN NHIÊN VÔ CÙNG khuyến mãi 

THƯƠNG HIỆU CĐT kỹ năng, nhu cầu

: 35 phút tới trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang

đơn vị thiết kế: Finko

tại Nha Trang, Nhà đầu tư Condotel Panorama Cam Ranh được biết đến là chủ nhân hàng loạt Dự án căn hộ nghỉ dưỡng tầm cỡ: Khu dân cư Venesia : Khu ĐT lớn nhất ở nội thành tỉnh biển Nha Trang với đồ án 108ha hiện tại đang chính thức gia nhập thị trường triển khai thi công và hoàn thiện; Dự án Panorama Nha Trang với thiết kế hình Elip độc đáo cùng vị trí : mặt tiền hiếm hoi..

Vị trí The Arena Cam Ranh

đồ án dự án: gồm , tòa nhà Sea , Sand –Light , Wind

bg title Condotel Vogue Resort Cam Ranh

Vị trí: lô D14D Bãi Dài, Cam Ranh, Khánh Hòa

liên lạc NHẬN TRỌN BỘ bằng chứng, trả lời đầu tư CÙNG công ty

: giám sát chất lượng: Artelia

: Chủ đầu tư: đơn vị Cổ phần đầu tư triển khai thi công Vịnh Nha Trang

: Tổng diện tích: , 29ha

. diện tích căn hộ: ba hai . 40m2

điểm thu hút thứ nhất khi nhắc tới Cam Ranh chính là trong nước này sở hữu lợi thế tự nhiên rất tốt để thu hút khách thăm quan, như bờ biển dài 22 km tuyệt đẹp, Một vài thắng cảnh như đảo Bình Ba, vịnh Cam Ranh, đảo Bình Lập, Bãi Dài… còn mang vẻ đẹp hoang sơ; núi và nước biển vào xanh cùng với Một số bãi cát trắng thoai thoải tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên bình lặng, hài hòa, sắp là nơi nghỉ dưỡng làm hài lòng bất kỳ du khách khắt khe.

Chính vì kinh nghiệm, tiềm lực của mình, Nhà đầu tư Arena Cam Ranh hứa hẹn đem lại cơ hội đầu tư sinh lời đầy đủ ở bãi Dài, Cam Ranh, Nha Trang.

The Arena Cam Ranh

ĐÒN BẨY Từ ĐỊNH HƯỚNG quy hoạch

vị trí đắc địa BÃI DÀI CỦA ARENA CAM RANH

: Mặt tiền đường Nguyễn Tất Thành

LƯỢNG KHÁCH KHÔNG NGỪNG TẲNG NHANH

Vị trí trung tâm chiến lược và kế nối linh hoạt của The Arena Cam Ranh

 20 phút tới Trung tâm tỉnh Cam Ranh

 Rầm rộ thống kế, tháng đầu năm 2017, lượng hành khách đến Sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh tăng 31% so với cùng kỳ , đạt gần : tr lượt, vào Đó khách quốc tế nhiều hơn 1,6 triệu lượt. Ngoài ra 2017, Cam Ranh sắp đón khoảng : tr lượt hành khách Thông tin đường hàng không. bên cạnh Các chuyến bay thẳng Nguồn tin Thái Lan, Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, tháng . này, Một công ty hàng không sẽ mở đường bay thẳng Thông tin Cam Ranh đến Kuala Lumpur.

 tiếp giáp với yếu tố vị trí, thương hiệu chủ đầu tư đóng vai trò khá quan trọng về tiến độ, chất lượng Dự án : lợi thế quyết định của sản phẩm tại tầng lớp nhà đất nghỉ dưỡng. The Arena Cam Ranh cũng không phải là Một ngoại lệ. đi lên bởi doanh nghiệp Cổ phần đầu tư tiến hành Vịnh Nha Trang . 1 cái tên khá mới trong ngành địa ốc nhưng lại đứng sau Một số chuyên gia tên tuổi: hãng TNHH Câu lạc bộ Du thuyền và nghỉ dưỡng Cam Ranh, chủ sở hữu của Tập đoàn Cá Tầm Việt Nam, chuyên gia văn phòng cho thuê Hà Quang Land…

 Con số thị trường chung cư nghỉ dưỡng của nhiều công ty Nhận định cho thấy, năm 2016 là một năm bùng nổ của phân khúc nhà đất nghỉ dưỡng, đặc biệt là sản phẩm căn hộ khách sạn : Condotel. trong Đó, đứng số 1 thị trường là Nha Trang với 11.794 căn condotel.

ĐÒN BẨY Từ ĐỊNH HƯỚNG quy hoạch

Phối cảnh The Arena Cam Ranh

Con số thị trường chung cư nghỉ dưỡng của nhiều công ty Nhận định cho thấy, năm 2016 là một năm bùng nổ của phân khúc nhà đất nghỉ dưỡng, đặc biệt là sản phẩm căn hộ khách sạn : Condotel. trong Đó, đứng số 1 thị trường là Nha Trang với 11.794 căn condotel.

Với nhiều ưu thế vượt trội kể trên, nhiều Công trình địa ốc nghỉ dưỡng sở hữu vị trí trung tâm Bãi Dài, Cam Ranh như Arena Cam Ranh đơn giản trở thành tâm điểm thị trường Condotel Nha Trang và thu hút sự chú trọng đặc biệt của Nhà đầu tư, quý khách hàng.

Chính vì kinh nghiệm, tiềm lực của mình, Nhà đầu tư Arena Cam Ranh hứa hẹn đem lại cơ hội đầu tư sinh lời đầy đủ ở bãi Dài, Cam Ranh, Nha Trang.

Đồng thời, cũng Thông qua tìm hiểu của Savills Việt Nam, mặc dù Nha Trang có đủ hoàn cảnh đầy đủ cho đi lên du hý song nguồn cung nhà ở khách sạn lại chưa được Các. tại Những dịp cao điểm, Nha Trang vẫn thiếu công ty khách sạn. Đó chính là Một số điểm thuận lợi, mở ra cơ hội sinh lời đầy đủ và bảo đảm khi đầu tư The Arena Cam Ranh.

tiếp giáp với yếu tố vị trí, thương hiệu chủ đầu tư đóng vai trò khá quan trọng về tiến độ, chất lượng Dự án : lợi thế quyết định của sản phẩm tại tầng lớp nhà đất nghỉ dưỡng. The Arena Cam Ranh cũng không phải là Một ngoại lệ. đi lên bởi doanh nghiệp Cổ phần đầu tư tiến hành Vịnh Nha Trang . 1 cái tên khá mới trong ngành địa ốc nhưng lại đứng sau Một số chuyên gia tên tuổi: hãng TNHH Câu lạc bộ Du thuyền và nghỉ dưỡng Cam Ranh, chủ sở hữu của Tập đoàn Cá Tầm Việt Nam, chuyên gia văn phòng cho thuê Hà Quang Land…

Công bố quy hoạch tổng thể đi lên du hý Khánh Hòa đến năm 2020, nước ta Bãi Dài, Cam Ranh được quy hoạch làm 1 trong Một số tuyến thăm quan trọng điểm của tỉnh. Đồng thời, với số vốn lên tiếp theo :.700 tỷ VND được rót trong Dự án Nhà ga hành khách quốc tế Cảng Hàng không quốc tế Cam Ranh (Khánh Hòa) tạo ra đòn bẩy cho thị trường văn phòng cho thuê nước ta Bắc Cam Ranh nói chung và Panorama Cam Ranh nói riêng.

Tiềm năng phát triển của Cam Ranh cũng tăng trưởng nhanh Nguồn tin định hướng ấm lên của Chính phủ năm 2003, phê duyệt đồ án thành khu du hý chất lượng cao, kinh doanh vận tải hàng không và trung tâm thương mại, trung tâm hội nghị cao cấp đạt chuẩn quốc gia và quốc tế. Sau Đó, sở xây dựng tỉnh Khánh Hòa đã cụ thể hóa bằng việc phê duyệt Khu du hý Bắc bán đảo Cam Ranh trở thành khu tham quan trọng điểm của thành phố với phong phú loại hình.

----------

